# My new build



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi I'm planning on building a new computer and I want to know if all the stuff I'm going to buy is compatible and will support the future games.

Case: Cooler Master HAF X

MoBo: ASRock Z68 Pro3 LGA 1155 Intel

CPU: Intel Core I5 2500K 

GPU: EVGA 01G-P3-1561-AR Geforce GTX 560 Ti 

PSU: Corsair CMPSU-750TX 

RAM: G.Skill RipJaws series 8GB DDR3

HDD: WD VelociRaptor WD3000 HLFS 300GB

Then the cooler type of stuff 
Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound
Cooler Master Hyper 212 

Inputs
Logitech G19
Logitech G930
Logitech G700

Please leave comments or ideas. Plz 
Tnx M107A1


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

While there is G.Skill memory listed in the AsRock QVL the G.Skill memory advisor does not yet list the Z68 motherboard.

Here is the Crucial list of compatible memory though.

Computer memory upgrades for ASRock Z68 Pro3 Motherboard from Crucial.com

I'd personally stay away from memory that needs to be overclocked.


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

MPR said:


> While there is G.Skill memory listed in the AsRock QVL the G.Skill memory advisor does not yet list the Z68 motherboard.
> 
> Here is the Crucial list of compatible memory though.
> 
> ...


So then what type of memory would you choose? I want ddr3 8GB dual channel.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I have four of these sticks (two dual-channel kits) in my system. It's not overclocking RAM but it's good, stable, inexpensive RAM. Of course, we always go with our personal preferences but for ten years and several builds Crucial has never failed me.

4GB kit (2GBx2), 240-pin DIMM, DDR3 PC3-10600 upgrades for ASRock Z68 Pro3 Motherboard, CT2123690 from Crucial.com

Remember that if you intend to use more than 4 GB of RAM you need to install a 64-bit OS.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

My first suggestion would be to replace the ASRock with an Asus or Gigabyte.
Top quality Mobo's are much less likely to have compatibility issues with top quality RAM. 
4GB (2X2) is more than enough for any games and most apps. I prefer G.Skill-Mushkin-Corsair for performance. If you stay with the ASRock Mobo, DDR3 1600/1333/1066.
The Raptor is not a good bang for buck. A 32MB Cache drive will render as good as if not equal performance. The WD Black Series has a 5 yr. warranty.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

As Rock boards are designed by Asus but built usually by a real crap maker ECS so I would concur with Tyree on the boards, though personally I have had little luck with Asus boards for the last several years returning so many as they got more and more popular. I have never had a bad Biostar board and they have low end and high end boards and have for some time and Gigabyte has always been "top shelf" and quite desirable.
As for hard drives, I have used Raptor drives as my main hard drive for years and the newest finally are Sata II and performance blows out 32 meg cache Wd or any other drives IMHO. There are also 6.0 Raptor sata drives now as well. Actually I have never seen a bit of difference in normal hard drives from 2 meg cache all the way to 64 bit over the years but the Raptor stands out to me as the fastest drive and always has, short of scsi drives.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

If I were going purchase an 1155/Z68 motherboard _today _this is probably the one I'd get. However, had I not just built a system recently and was planning to do so now I'd spend a couple of weeks reading reviews (especially those in the forums of people who actually have said motherboard) and building on paper before I committed.

Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-Z68X-UD4-B3 LGA 1155 Intel Z68 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

Might I suggest that you download and read the motherboard manuals for two or three boards that you are considering and compare their features and layouts.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

Newegg.com - ASUS P8Z68-V LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

I'd get this one and I actually will in a week or so :laugh:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I used to build with ASUS but have migrated over to Gigabyte as I like their double-thick circuit traces. Also, for my last refurbish build I liked the way that the board I chose still had ports for several legacy devices (for a completely new build this is not really an issue). However, like the techs here (who have built a lot more than me) have said -- either is good.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

It all depends what do you want to do with the computer. Some might need the PS/2 port that the Gigabyte board has, some might need a load of extra USB ports that the Asus board has.

But generally this Asus board has lots of features which proved to be stable and useful in many different aspects while the Gigabyte one has some issues with voltages and MOSFET cooling


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well what I actually am looking for is for a good mobo with easy to reach sata ports space for a good gpu. Not having to replace the CPU a couple if data ports USB pci. Just a bit over average mobo. I think I'm interested in that asus mobo. Do u guys no the quality and the reliability of it? Would I have to change anything in my rig if I get it?


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

M107A1 said:


> Well what I actually am looking for is for a good mobo with easy to reach sata ports space for a good gpu. Not having to replace the CPU a couple if data ports USB pci. Just a bit over average mobo. I think I'm interested in that asus mobo. Do u guys no the quality and the reliability of it? Would I have to change anything in my rig if I get it?


What type of ram should I get I really want 8gb dual channel


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

You shouldn't have problems with sata ports, you have 4 3 Gb/s and 2 6 GB/s ports on the far right edge of the motherboard, they should be accessible even after installing a long gpu with no problems

you don't need 8GB no game can utilize over 3GB and just intense use of video and image editing programs can

I'd recommend you get a set of 2x2GB and see. if you're not happy with it, you can always get another set


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

M107A1 said:


> Well what I actually am looking for is for a good mobo with easy to reach sata ports space for a good gpu. Not having to replace the CPU a couple if data ports USB pci. Just a bit over average mobo. I think I'm interested in that asus mobo. Do u guys no the quality and the reliability of it? Would I have to change anything in my rig if I get it?


If you're referring to the ASUS P8Z68-V, it should fill your needs. Asus are top quality and reliability. 
2X2GB matched pair of 1600/1333/1066 MHz G.Skill-Mushkin-Corsair.
The components you have listed will work with that Mobo.
I would still suggest substituting the Raptor for a 32MB or 64MB Cache drive.


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

I think I would need more ram though because I do multitasking like editing and gaming at the same time or something else that takes up a lot of ram so I think I'll find a 4x2 GB


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

M107A1 said:


> I think I would need more ram though because I do multitasking like editing and gaming at the same time or something else that takes up a lot of ram so I think I'll find a 4x2 GB


Oh and since I'm kinda new at building pcs for the ram slots in the mobo for the asus. Were should I insert the ram. Blue blue or black black. Is there a difference?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

No games and few apps can utilize over 3GB of RAM.
Example from a previously posted scenario: 
nearly 90% of software being run cant use even close to 3 gigs of ram; so why install more?

we had a hardware staff member not long ago that tried a lengthy experiment; he had the Q8300 quad core with 4 gigs of memory and was trying to use either ALL memory or completely use all the quad core cpu

he got to 25 programs opened and running as many as possible; such as spyware scan / anti virus scan / malware scan / defrag / play music / etc etc etc and finally hit 3,25gigs of memory used; BUT now lets get real here. Whoe does that kind of thing in a REAL WORLD tasked environment?

the only apps I have ever seen that can actaully use more than 3 gigs of memory in normal user circumstances is phot shop / auto cad / VERY high end video editing and I dont mean the stuff of you taking home videos of your kids birthday party


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

M107A1 said:


> Oh and since I'm kinda new at building pcs for the ram slots in the mobo for the asus. Were should I insert the ram. Blue blue or black black. Is there a difference?


Pairs of matched ram by color so i.e. 2 2 Gb sticks either both black or both in blue slots.


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Tyree said:


> No games and few apps can utilize over 3GB of RAM.
> Example from a previously posted scenario:
> nearly 90% of software being run cant use even close to 3 gigs of ram; so why install more?
> 
> ...


well i do a lot of multi tasking as in gaming music i have dual screen so movies at the same time and i have a lot of stuff running in the backround.


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Rich-M said:


> Pairs of matched ram by color so i.e. 2 2 Gb sticks either both black or both in blue slots.


so does it matter wich you chose to put it in


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

M107A1 said:


> so does it matter wich you chose to put it in


No it doesn't if you are only using 2 slots then use either of the like color slots.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your Mobo Manual will tell you what RAM slots to use. The one closest to the CPU and it's matching color will commonly be the Primary Channel.


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh cool tnx. So can u guys reffer be to some good 8 gb ram


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Is this the same system? --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f299/convertx4-591464.html


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

M107A1 said:


> so does it matter which you chose to put it in


According to the manual, which is on the ASUS site for free download, it is recommended that two matched sticks should go in the blue slots (A2 and B2). I suspect that this is mainly for cooling purposes. However, there is more about the memory that you should know: Read 2.2.3 System Memory.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

M107A1 said:


> Oh cool tnx. So can u guys reffer be to some good 8 gb ram


G.Skill-Mushkin-Corsair are top quality performance RAM. I build with Asus Mobo's and have yet to have any compatibility issues with any of those brands.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I only ever use or recommend RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I guess we all go with what has worked best in our experience and when it comes to computers (and other things, I keep looking at that MACV patch; I was in the 5th IDM a few years later) the techs here have more than most on the Web.

A few things from the motherboard manual to consider when selecting memory:

Due to CPU behavior, DDR3 2200/2000/1800 MHz memory module will run at DDR3 2133/1866/1600 MHz frequency as default.

Always install DIMMs with the same CAS latency. For optimum compatibility, we recommend that you obtain memory modules from the same vendor. -- essentially, just buy matched kits of 2 sticks each.

- Use a maximum of 3GB system memory if you are using a 32-bit Windows OS.
- Install a 64-bit Windows OS when you want to install 4GB or more on the motherboard.

If you want to use your full 4 GB of RAM I'd recommend 64-bit Windows. I have 64-bit Pro and have had no problems running anything (except for a forum spell-checker that still is only found in a 32-bit version [but I just use IE 32-bit when I need it]). If you install 4 GB RAM and 32-bit windows and plan to add more RAM in the future you will have to upgrade to 64-bit anyway.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Memory Standard for the ASUS P8Z68-V is DDR3 2200(O.C.)/2133(O.C.)/1866(O.C.)/ 1600/1333/1066.
Using a 2X2GB matched pair of good performance RAM (any of(those I posted previously) of 1600/1333/1066 will render good performance with little to no concerns.


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok so I did modify 1 or 2 things in my list

Case: Cooler Master HAF-X 

CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K Sandy Bridge 

CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212

GPU: EVGA 01G-P3-1561-AR GeForce GTX 560 Ti FPB

PSU: Corsair CMPSU-750TX 

RAM: G.Skill RipJaws 8GB

CPU Paste: Arctic Silver 5

OS HDD: Western Digital VelociRaptor WD3000HLFS 300GB 10000 RPM

Extra HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB 7200RPM

OS: Windows 7 64-Bit

Can you guys help me out a bit. Can any1 find some drivers or tell me what drivers I'm going to need. And can some1 explain to me what is sandy bridge


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

You will get the drivers for your motherboard on a CD or DVD in the motherboard's package, install them or if you wish go to the motherboard's website and download there, graphic drivers you get from the nvidia's website and any other driver you get from the official website of that product. Do not use third party downloading sites as they might have faulty versions or can carry who knows what within them.

Sandy Bridge is the new Intel technology for processors where you have a very strong GPU integrated in the processor. Using the processor only without the dedicated GPU can decrease transcoding time for whatever you do

You can check testing and benchmarks of various programs and games of 2500K and 2600K easily. Simply google it :grin:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Note: $150 for the 300GB Raptor. You can get equal performance, 640GB, same 5 yr. warranty for $65: Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Black WD6401AALS 640GB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Equal performance from a 64 bit drive 7200 Rpm hard drive is a matter of opinion and mine differs widely. In fact I see little difference between 8 meg cache on a hard drive and 64 meg frankly and 10,000 rpm Wd Raptor drive IMHO is the fastest drive made today (short of 15,000 Rpm SCSI) and I see the difference.
I have used a Raptor drive as my main drive for almost 10 years now (because I have never seen the need for a Raptor drive for backup 2nd hard drive) and a few years ago listening to that kind of thinking I built a system with then top 32 meg Wd Black 7200 rpm hard drives and after a few weeks replaced drive one with a Raptor and man could I feel the difference. There was no comparison, again IMHO.


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

So do u guys think it's a descent build or a good build? And how much FPS do you think I would get in a game like mw2 with high graphics?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It is a good build. FPS is a variable but the 560 Ti shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well what would vari it?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

games are coded differently you might get 60FPS in crysis and 68 in MW2 which I think what tyree means by the FPS is variable. In any case the system is good a will run well, no one can see past 60FPS anyway. Just like no one can see 120 dots per inch


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Y can't ppl get more that 60 because I use to get 80 FPS in mw2 now I'm down to 40 for some reason on my old computer. I'm pretty sure anyone get get past 60


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

people can get passed 60 its just that the human eye cant see past 60.

frame rate can be affected by many things such as. How much ram you have, how fast your cpu is, how full the hard drive is, is the PSU still good and performing well, and most importantly how good the graphics card is and is its drivers up to date. And by good I just dont just mean how powerful it is I mean is it dust free, is it running at a good temperature.


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh ok. So how do I keep my gpu temp low?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

have good cooling insider your case and keep the gpu fan fress of dust by cleaning it and the inside of the case with compressed air.


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright I guess that's why my FPS dropped because the case is really dusty


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

well cleaning it would help but there may be other factors.

If you are serious about having a gaming pc and wanting to keep it in tip top shape you should:-

clean it with compressed air once a month
defrag the hard drive when it needs it.
clean out temp files on a daily basis
stop un needed apps from loading on start up
run anti virus scan once a week
run as little processes as possible.
update every driver as soon as they are available.


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

How do you defrag the hard drive?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Defragment Windows 7 - How to defragment a Windows 7 computer


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

So what it does is it organizes my hard drive? Idk if I need it organized because everything in my computer is were I want it


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

when you save something on your hard drive it breaks that something into parts and it will for example save a bit at the front of the hard drive a bit in the middle and a bit at the end. defraggin it moves the chunks close together and makes it a bit more sequential.

you should defrag whenever the analysis says you should or check it every couple of weeks.


----------



## deleted6052011 (Jul 16, 2009)

The directory of the files are not affected, so you wouldn't see any difference other than a potential speed increase.


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh ok so my stuff would be moved just sped up a little. So how long would it take as a rough estimate for a drive that is 126gb and one that is 71 gb? And is there any way to un partition a hard drive withuoght loosing everything?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

M107A1 said:


> Oh ok so my stuff would be moved just sped up a little. So how long would it take as a rough estimate for a drive that is 126gb and one that is 71 gb? And is there any way to un partition a hard drive withuoght loosing everything?


Using Windows defragger about an hour and 1/2 all together.
No to deleting a partition without losing everything, though you can merge partitions with 3rd party software where you will not lose anything.


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh. So I guess I won't unpartian it ;( when I was reinstalling windows my dads friend told me to partition it so I did. And now the 1st half is almost full and the other half is only like 100gb out of 250 so it's partially empty and I needed the space in the other half of the drive


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Move some of the data on C:, anything that doesn't require an install, to the other partition.


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Everything is installed on the first partition tho so I can't really so it. I've already moved all my games and some programs to the other partition but the other one is still full. So to speed up my computer by a little I can put a lot of fans in my computer right? So what if I use these
This could cool my vid card right? http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=120565&srkey=V13-4200

And 2 of these on the side panel 
http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5472134&CatId=802


And this for the ram 
http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4795746&CatId=496

Then maybe 1 of these for the hard drive
http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3516738&CatId=495
Can some1 show me or describe how to use that 
Or maybe this one
http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7271380&CatId=495 
Can some1 describe how the HDD coolers work  I don't understand them


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

M107A1 said:


> Everything is installed on the first partition tho so I can't really so it. I've already moved all my games and some programs to the other partition but the other one is still full. So to speed up my computer by a little I can put a lot of fans in my computer right? So what if I use these
> This could cool my vid card right? CompUSA.com | SP-FC70-BL | Vantec PCI Fan
> 
> And 2 of these on the side panel
> ...


The very best thing to do is put the biggest fans you can one the front and back with the front one drawing in and the back one pushing out and that is all you need. 120mm in size if possible. Side fans only muddy the water and some times cause more harm than good.


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh my soprano RS case has mountings holes for fans so I put 2 of them and they draw out the hot air.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

One 120MM in front and one in the rear is the preferred, and usually the most effective, cooling fan array.
RAM & Hdd coolers are novelty items. 
Regarding your partitions. If you are comfortable using partition manager software you could simply resize your C: drive. EaseUS is free and relatively easy to use: Free Download Magic Partition Manager freeware: EaseUS Partition Manager, Disk & Partition Copy and Partition Recovery Software.


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

No I don't think I'm comftarble editing the HDD size I might just leave it as is. 
Why are the coolers novelty items?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

M107A1 said:


> Why are the coolers novelty items?


Because they offer little more than bling. If your RAM or Hdd's are over heating your case cooling is insufficient/ill arranged or you have a power problem.


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well I think my case just doesn't have enough air flow. Because the fans and the computer is extremmley dusty I just got compressed air and I'm going to dust it then. I have 1 fan sucking air out on the top and 2 on the side one blowing on the gpu and one sucking from the CPU cooler. Then 1 blowing on the hard drive and on the back 1 blowing air out


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Generally side fans are counter productive as the cpu fan blows air on the cpu to cool it so a side fan blowing out is working against that. More than those extras you need one sucking air in from the front and if you had that, I would bet it would be less dusty inside.


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Wait I wasn't fully sure about the fan direction. I might have to recheck.


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well u can explain the motherboard getting dusty from the side fans but what about the gpu fan is full of dust!


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Defragmentation of hard drive stuck at 2% for an hour what do I do?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

M107A1 said:


> Defragmentation of hard drive stuck at 2% for an hour what do I do?


Let it go there are stages where that will happen.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

M107A1 said:


> Well u can explain the motherboard getting dusty from the side fans but what about the gpu fan is full of dust!


The front fan pushing in will help that, air will be whisked straight through.


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh. Ok so I fixed and cleaned my fans. Now the 2 side fans blow air in the front blows air in the back sucks air out and the top blows in air I think. So I got a duster cleaned the CPU cooler so it's not dusty none of the fans are dusty and I cleaned the air filter in the front. I think I completely cleaned it  maybe it will make my computer run better


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

It should do that.


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Should?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

M107A1 said:


> Should?


Yes it should run better.


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh alright


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Getting better performance by cleaning can happen "if" the dust buildup was causing problems (i.e. over heating).


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well I think it will because my computer was getting extremely hot. And bootup was even faster


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

M107A1 said:


> Oh alright


Tyree said it better than _I did!_


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

What video card is better and why. 
The 
EVGA 01G-P3-1561-AR GeForce GTX 560 Ti

Or the
EVGA Superclocked 012-P3-1572-AR GeForce GTX 570


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Well, the 570 is the "better" card in terms of performance but you are also going to pay for all that power (about $100 more than the 560). The 560 Ti is an excellent card for the price and has a better performance to price ratio.

GeForce GTX 560 Ti vs GeForce GTX 570 – Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare

PassMark - GeForce GTX 560 Ti - Price performance comparison

Note that the 570 (especially when overclocked) uses considerably more power than the 560; however, I see that you chose a 750 W PSU so it will handle this OK -- just make sure that your case ventilation is sufficient.


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well I'm thinking of getting the haf x so that won't be a problem. But the reason I wanted to know was just cause I was interested


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright I changed my new computer a little bit and I was wondering if this would be a good computer and everything is compatible.

Case: Cooler master HAF X

MoBo: Asus P8Z68-V Pro Motherboard 

CPU: Intel core i5-2500K

PSU: Corsair Enthusiast series 750-watt

GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 560ti Superclocked

OEM HDD:WD VelociRaptor 600Gbs

Primary HDD: Seagate barracuda 500gb

CPU Cooler: Coolermaster hyper 212

RAM: RipJaws G.Skill 8GB

I know a little bit about computer but I just wanted to make sure if all these are compatible. And do you guys know a better primary hard drive that is cheaper?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

We need model # on the ram to be able to answer, everything else looks fine.


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Here is a picture of them from amazon


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

> RAM: RipJaws G.Skill 8GB





> We need model # on the ram to be able to answer


Yes, it does.

G.SKILL-Products


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

M107A1 said:


> Here is a picture of them from amazon


No good. This ram is for 1156 skt boards and yours is 1155 so it is not compatible.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The CPU Socket doesn't matter for the RAM. 
The reference in the add "for Intel LGA 1156/AM3" is misleading and incorrect advertisement.
The RAM linked to in Post #79 is compatible with the Asus P8Z68-V Pro Mobo.
Memory Standard for that Mobo is- 4 x DIMM, Max. 32GB, DDR3 2200(O.C.)/2133(O.C.)/1866(O.C.)/1600/1333/1066 MHz


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

So the ram is post 79 is compatible with the p8z68-v pro? If not could someone plz help me choose a good 2x 4gb for a descent price. I need 1155 right?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Tyree said:


> The CPU Socket doesn't matter for the RAM.
> The reference in the add "for Intel LGA 1156/AM3" is misleading and incorrect advertisement.
> The RAM linked to in Post #79 is compatible with the Asus P8Z68-V Pro Mobo.
> Memory Standard for that Mobo is- 4 x DIMM, Max. 32GB, DDR3 2200(O.C.)/2133(O.C.)/1866(O.C.)/1600/1333/1066 MHz


Normally I would agree with you except I bought that ram and it would not run on my skt 1156 motherboard just last week, so I put it on my Msi Phenom II 6 core pc and it worked fine..


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Rich-M said:


> Normally I would agree with you except I bought that ram and it would not run on my skt 1156 motherboard just last week, so I put it on my Msi Phenom II 6 core pc and it worked fine..


What was the Brand & Model of the Mobo the RAM didn't work with?
All I can say is the CPU socket "should not" effect the RAM the Mobo will accept.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

M107A1 said:


> So the ram is post 79 is compatible with the p8z68-v pro? If not could someone plz help me choose a good 2x 4gb for a descent price. I need 1155 right?


I know of no reason that RAM will not work with your Mobo.
Theses are the 2x4GB pairs of 1333 (10666) that Newegg lists. I find no reference to the CPU socket being a specification for compatibility.

Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Memory, Desktop Memory, G.SKILL, 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM, DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666), 8GB (2 x 4GB)

The same for 1333 (10600).

Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Memory, Desktop Memory, G.SKILL, 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM, DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600)


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Tyree said:


> What was the Brand & Model of the Mobo the RAM didn't work with?
> All I can say is the CPU socket "should not" effect the RAM the Mobo will accept.


Check my Signature, it is my main unit. Biostar TP55


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Lower tier Mobo's are more prone to RAM compatibility issues.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Tyree said:


> Lower tier Mobo's are more prone to RAM compatibility issues.


Not true of Biostar boards and "T" boards from them are hardly "lower tier" anyway. Maybe we should look rather at the note with that ram that states AM3 and Intel 1155 as having a reason for being there instead of guessing!


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Wait so is the mobo a 1155 or a 1133?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

M107A1 said:


> Wait so is the mobo a 1155 or a 1133?


The Asus P8Z68-V PRO is 1155 Socket. Good quality Mobo's (Asus & Gigabyte) rarely have any compatibility issues with good quality RAM. I see no reason the Asus P8Z68-V PRO should have any issues with the RAM you selected.
If you have any doubts, go with RAM that does not have the "1156 compatible" note in the advertisement (i.e. any listed on the two links I provided).


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm thinking of going with this one 
Is g.skill a reliable company/manufacture

I'm sorry but I need to cut down the price of this build slightly could you guys help me find a descent priced internal 3.5" hard drive. 
Then I think I might get the 300gb velociraptor because I think for an oem drive 600 is too much!


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry for double posting it wouldn't let me edit.

Actually I'm going to get rid of the second hard drive and just use the 600 gb velociraptor.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Raptor is not the best bang for buck. Your paying for 10,000 RPM that you won't notice. The best value would be a 7200RPM drive and if it has a 32 or 64MB Cache you will get near or the same performance.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I totally disagree with my partner here and have always used Raptor drives for my main hard drive and the difference an infant would feel! As a Sata 1.5 it was the noticeably fastest sata drive on earth but now with 3.0, it is awesome. Everyone always tried to convince me that 32 meg 7200 drive would be just as fast or 64 meg when that came out and personally I see no difference between a 2 meg 7200 drive vs a 64 meg but when I built with 32 meg 7200 WD drives a few years ago, I was really feeling the difference and within a few weeks I put back my Raptor drives and noticed it right away!


----------

